# epson salt?? plants / fish Silver tipped shark?? HELP NEEDED



## homerdave (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a freshwater tank, 55 gallons with tiger barbs, tinfoil barbs, rainbow shark, bala shark, Pleco, and a pictus catfish. 

I bought some java moss and Anabias. The planting guide that the seller sent me says to add 1 teaspoon of epson salt per gallon of water once a month to keep the plants green. Is this just for a planted tank with no fish???

I also have a silver tipped shark (catfish) or a Columbian catfish, After I added him to the tank I read they like brackish tanks.

Can I add aquarium salt to the tank to satisfy the silver tipped sharks, and hopefully it will not harm my other fish, also Will it harm me plants??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Salt isn't needed for plants. Brackish tanks are best made using ocean salt, all your other fish won't tolerate a brackish tank. And yes the salt will harm most plants.


----------

